# Update my android phone.. Samsung i 9003



## tasir.ka (Nov 22, 2011)

Hi I am using Samsung I 9003 ..I need to update my software .. Right now it is 2. 2.. So plz guide me how to update and from where to download the update the version..


----------



## Shotgun4 (Aug 29, 2011)

tasir.ka said:


> Hi I am using Samsung I 9003 ..I need to update my software .. Right now it is 2. 2.. So plz guide me how to update and from where to download the update the version..


you should, be able to just go to "settings", "about phone", then click on "Software Updates" and it should search if there is an update for your phone. If it says there is no update but you would still want an updated version of android im sure you can flash it. 

No this wont be easy, i bricked mine like this , had to send it in, did it a second time, it worked perfectly. 

if you want the 2.3.5 Gingerbread update, 

Here is one way :

How to Update the Samsung Galaxy SL I9003 to Android 2.3.5 XXKPN Firmware

here is another with more links:

Dialandroid: How to update/install Android 2.3.5 on I9003 Samsung Galaxy SL (Video Guide) I9003XXKPM firmware



Good Luck


----------



## tasir.ka (Nov 22, 2011)

Thanks a lot... Can u plz tell from which website now about latest updates.. And how to download that


----------



## Shotgun4 (Aug 29, 2011)

tasir.ka said:


> Can u plz tell from which website now about latest updates.. And how to download that


Im not sure i quite fallow you. i dont believe Samsung released an official update to this phone model. Thats why i gave you a link to download it and install it on your own. the download that is in the link is the final version of Gingerbread 2.3.5 , so there will be no more updates for that software. I also believe that if Samsung did not update your phone model to Gingerbread, that your phone will be getting no farther android OS Updates. 

hope that helps


----------

